

Early Symptoms That a Startup Is Going to Fail - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-early-symptoms-that-a-startup-is-going-to-fail?share=1

======
_almosnow
Also a very early symptom; millions of dollars spent on building a (software)
product that could be easily developed by a competent guy over a weekend.

